# 16 Year Old Corsa, Now Washed in 10.



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Not washed in 10*

Here is a little 3 day project.

This car has been in the family since new. 3 owners and very very neglected.

Here's how we started.



With a dent behind the near side door. Look out for that later.

Along with lots and lots of algae.







It goes without saying that the paint was not very smooth. No way did I have to put my hand in a plastic bag to feel the roughness. 







Following my Nilfisk blowing up recently. It was back to the old faithful Lavour with the AB lance and Demon Shine Snow foam.





Whilst dwelling I went around the trim, door shuts and sunroof with Demon Machine Rapid Dirt Shifter.







What a mess.  :wall:

I don't know why I used 2 buckets to be honest. However, on with the wash, claying, another wash and a dry down and into the garage.





It made a right mess of the clay. 



Let's have a look at the paint. :doublesho







Ouch.

Here was my weapon's of choice. Auto Finesse Revitalise Paint Correction System.



And away I went.

Some shots of the difference it was making.



50/50 bonnet.





Boot left.............



.........and a step to the right.



All in view.



Off side reflections.







Up on the roof.







Right onto the trim. :doublesho:devil::doublesho

I'm sure it would have been black back in the day.



I have raved about Plasicare on quite a few threads on here. Not sure if anyone has taken up on it.



However, for your delight I will show you exactly what it can do.

First coat.





Scuttle Panel 50/50.







Polishing came with a polish pad on the DA and Sonax Perfect Polishing Wax.

Easy on, easy off.



Then all locked in with DoDo Juice Diamond White.







Once all the trim dye had dried. I went over with AF Revive.



This combination has been on my 205 trim for 2 years plus. Still looking and beading great.

Some finishing shots. Remember the dent? Took of the trim from inside the car and literally punched it out. Still a couple of grooves there but a whole lot better.













Before and after Gif.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top job mate, you must be pleased with that:thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Great work bud. Nice turnaround. :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice turnaround.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

If a Mod could amend the title.........16 Year Old Corsa, Not Washed In 10!

Thank you.


----------



## wayne_asx (Mar 22, 2014)

I just like to say well done that looks 100% better. 
must have taken alot of time.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Nice transformation, car doesnt look as tired now. Great job.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Very good work.SJ.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Great project - car looks cracking now


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

wayne_asx said:


> I just like to say well done that looks 100% better.
> must have taken alot of time.


Only managed to spend 1 full day on it last Friday.

Since then a few hours here and there.

Altogether 2 and a half maybe 3 days.

I am well chuffed with the result.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lovely turn around I remember having one of these in shiny blue about 6 years ago


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's an amazing turnaround! :buffer::thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Was the Auto Finesse Revitalise Paint Correction System put on via machine or hand ?

(Sorry if it is way too obvious - I cant see a polishing machine in the pics )


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Was the Auto Finesse Revitalise Paint Correction System put on via machine or hand ?
> 
> (Sorry if it is way too obvious - I cant see a polishing machine in the pics )


Oh yeah I did not mention it.

Applied by DA. I am not able to hold the DA and take a photo at the same time. :lol:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome.... Just awesome.. Fantastic job.... :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Great turnaround, looks good now, low mileage too


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

wow awesome work there mate! Looks so different,well done


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

What a transformation,looks almost like new again! :thumb:

Mike


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Great job! :thumb: Love the way the trim turned out especially, and the PDR (punch dent removal! :lol

Incidentally, i had a Nilfisk blow up on me too, do you know what caused yours to go?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

James Bagguley said:


> Great job! :thumb: Love the way the trim turned out especially, and the PDR (punch dent removal! :lol
> 
> Incidentally, i had a Nilfisk blow up on me too, do you know what caused yours to go?


'PDR' love it.    

I saw my washer go bang. Big blue spark around the switch area.

Took it all apart, not that I know what I am doing, and appears that there is a yellow fuse thing.

I have tried to find a replacement bit but to no avail.

So it is still sitting in bits in the garage.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking turn around :buffer:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Aah, bloomin leccy stuff!  Reckon not cleaning the filter gauze thingy was my downfall, anyway, dont want to pull the thread off course.

Cheers!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I blame the new water pipes which have been laid round my way.

The pressure is a lot lower out of the taps. Gggggrrrrrrr!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Fantastic job! Looks new again


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice turnaround:thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A fantastic turn around a superb job done


----------



## RabRS (Sep 8, 2013)

Top job on that one! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and that black trim has come up well
where did you get that product from?


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome work you did there mate


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks almost new. Well done.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

bazz said:


> great job fella and that black trim has come up well
> where did you get that product from?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/plasti-care/m.html

From the Bay.

Some use a brush to apply. I use a cut up sink sponge.

As always in this game, less is more. A small amount and just spread it.

These trims needed two coats and I used less than half the bottle.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

great work,not many 98 "R" reg corsa's going about nowadays,certainly not in that condition with that mileage,makes it all worth while when you see the end result.
i like the result from the plastidye,might have to get myself some of that,thanks for sharing


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

SystemClenz said:


> Looks fantastic mate :thumb:


Thank you SystemClenz. From a PRO Detailer than means a lot.

No that I don't appreciate the comments from us amateurs. :thumb::wave::thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

That's a fantastic job mate, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Blinding job


----------



## Paulcliosport (May 10, 2011)

What a turnaround!!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Plasticare al/so works well on faded stone tables. 



Put this little patch on 2 years ago when I bought my first bottle.



Colour still showing.

First coat 50/50



Full coverage. 2nd coat on tomorrow.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

great turnaround


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Wouldnt think it was the same car, well done looks great


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround buddy


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

Great work and a fun read! It is nice to see a car brought back to life.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Brilliant turnaround mate :doublesho:thumb:

Probably doubled the value of it


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

That must have been bloody satisfying to do, cracking transformation


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great turnaround there


----------



## CraigW (Apr 28, 2009)

I never post of here haven't posted in a year lol, but this car brings me back so many memory's, not your car but a very similar... My mam owned an M reg 1.2 LS in white for god know how many years, done plenty road trips and car hunting trips in that little thing.

Looks absolutely mint after your detail, car looks brand new again.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

iPlod999 said:


> If a Mod could amend the title.........16 Year Old Corsa, Not Washed In 10!
> 
> Thank you.


I wonder why they havent changed this for you?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Absolutely coc k on!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

The car has been in the family since new.

Brothers mother in law, my mum and then my nan. She has given up driving so time for it to move on.

We obviously know all the history, have all the MOT's and all the old tax discs.

This has probably been the most satisfying clean that I have done to date.

Someone will get a lovely little clean honest run around.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

Late reply but absolutely top job! 
Be careful if you come to sell it, people will get suspicious the paint looks so good that they will think it has been recently sprayed! 😂


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Haha. I know what you mean Buneet. 

It has been sold via eBay. It made £720. 

The guy came up from Brighton and brought a mechanic with him.

He spend an hour and a half going over the car and then paid the £720 winning bid.

This car is an absolute gem.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I think it shows exactly what detailing is about when you see threads which take snotters back to glory; not taking anything away from the big boys and their skills, it just shows what a difference can be made in the real world!

Well done mate, much love from an ex 205 GTI 1.9 owner :wave:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fantastic turn around, enough to make any detailer proud. Have a beer on me fella. :thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awkward when it's probably in better condition now then my car haha


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Awesome job!!

It made me remember when I did something like that to my dad's 1992 Fiat Uno!! (also in white)

Congratulations!!


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Would love to view the pictures but just seeing the 'look who's popular' boxes


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Whoops. My account should reset itself next weekend.

In the meantime here are a few 'highlight' photo's.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------

